# From the NY Post



## e.bram (Apr 24, 2012)

"A former NYPD detective says he was robbed by Mexican cops in Cancun."
In his TS.


----------



## fillde (Apr 24, 2012)

e.bram said:


> "A former NYPD detective says he was robbed by Mexican cops in Cancun."
> In his TS.





Mexican cops rob Finest in Cancun

By LARRY CELONA

Last Updated: 2:42 AM, April 24, 2012

Posted: 12:46 AM, April 24, 2012













Share on emailShare on facebook More Sharing ServicesMore Print 


A former NYPD detective says he was robbed by Mexican cops in Cancun.

Daniel Sprague, 42, of Staten Island, a retired member of the elite Emergency Service Unit, said he was at a timeshare with his wife and three young children earlier this month when he confronted a woman taking an unusual number of pictures of his kids swimming.

Security was called but the guards did nothing, he said.

Later, Sprague’s wife spotted the woman in an elevator and took a picture of her. Sprague said the woman then punched his wife in front of their children.

After Sprague interceded, the stranger accused him of hitting her. 





Local cops took him into custody, but instead of taking him to a station house, they drove him around in circles, telling him how much trouble he was in and what it would take to make it go away.

“I was a cop in the worst neighborhoods, and I always came home,” Sprague said. 

Now, he said, “I’m on vacation, and I’m wondering if I’m ever going to see my kids again.”

The Mexican officers knew he was a retired NYPD officer, he said, but couldn’t have cared less.

Sprague said he gave the cops $500 and was taken back to his hotel, only to be squeezed later by different cops who insisted the woman wanted to press charges. He had to give them another $1,000.

“When I was on the job, I never took anything from anybody.” Sprague said. “Here, everybody was taking my money.”


Read more: http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/...n_cancun_9OB1A1ky78r4RmtwnUNiYJ#ixzz1sxkViZv1


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 24, 2012)

Is it just me or does this just seem a little strange?  

Mike


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2012)

BoaterMike said:


> Is it just me or does this just seem a little strange?
> 
> Mike



Strange - yes.

Unusual - no.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 24, 2012)

A retired police officer @ 42.  He must have ret'd with some type of service connected disability at that age.  Must states requires you will needs to be 50 years old and have  at least between 25-30 years of service.  This is it what is required in the state of Virginia.for normal retirement.


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 24, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> A retired police officer @ 42.  He must have ret'd with some type of service connected disability at that age.  Must states requires you will needs to be 50 years old and have  at least between 25-30 years of service.  This is it what is required in the state of Virginia.for normal retirement.


No age requirement to retire,  twenty years and then you can collect retirement.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2012)

Far be it for me to contradict as august a literary institution as The New York Post, but in the article, the former cop admits the he instituted the first confrontation of the woman he says was taking 'an unusual number of pictures of his kids swimming'. Maybe she was just photographing the pool area and his kids were in the photo area by random chance. Then he confronted her, starting an unfortunate chain of events. I wasn't there, and it's anyone's guess. 

Cops- even 'former' ones have a way of irritating people. They ask questions that make people uncomfortable. In a place like Mexico, where people have lost their heads over sticking their noses into someone else's business, it just isn't a good idea.

I maintain that if you stick to the 'tourist areas', and mind your own business, Mexico is as safe as anywhere, including metropolitan areas of the USA.

Have an attitude, and well, not so much. 

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2012)

Jim - with the kidnapping that occurs in Mexico, I would intercede if a stranger was taking a number of pictures of my children - or return to the room immediately.  You can't be too careful with little ones.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> You can't be too careful with little ones.



Very true. In this case, the room would have been a great choice. Intercession is one thing. Confrontation is another, and has a way of escalating- as this situation did. J


----------



## Sullco2 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Sounds like a macho NYC cop to me*

If this retired (at 42!) cop had used his fellow police professionals to follow up on his suspicions instead of personally intervening, perhaps he would have had a better result.

While I understand the paranoia around children's safety, this family was in a place with security, no doubt. Should have gone through channels.

In general, cops in NYC have a sense of entitlement that gets them in big trouble.  In the Dominican Republic, they have made quite a bad name for themselves in Sosua--coming down en masse to whore around and go crazy.

You can look it up. www.dr1.com


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2012)

He did go to security:



> Security was called but the guards did nothing, he said.



Did you see that the woman allegedly PUNCHED his wife?



> Later, Sprague’s wife spotted the woman in an elevator and took a picture of her. Sprague said the woman then punched his wife in front of their children.



If the family's story is true, then I don't see how you can fault the father.  If you don't believe the story, then that's something else entirely.  I hope the post verified their facts.


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 24, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I hope the post verified their facts.



Unfortunately we'll never know.   A few more facts would certainly help clarify.  

Mike


----------



## mikenk (Apr 24, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> If the family's story is true, then I don't see how you can fault the father.  If you don't believe the story, then that's something else entirely.  I hope the post verified their facts.



Oh, I'm sure the newspaper verified the story - or as much as they could in the 10 minutes or so to get it in print or on the air. A liberal use of the word "allegedly" always covers their behind.

I suspect there is waaay more to this story that will never come out, and why should it. The newspaper is happy, the retired cop is happy with his ounce of fame, the alleged lady kidnaper / puncher has no say, nor do the two sets of Cancun extortionist cops. Most likely end of story.

Hopefully, the poor cop didn't also take the timeshare presentation and get duped out of thousands more.

Mike


----------



## buceo (Apr 24, 2012)

Reads like a gossip column to me, but it is the NY Post so the shoe fits.
From Wikipedia:
Perhaps the most serious allegation against the Post is that it is willing to contort its news coverage to suit Murdoch's business needs, in particular that the paper has avoided reporting anything that is unflattering to the government of the People's Republic of China, where Murdoch has invested heavily in satellite television.[31]


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 24, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> A retired police officer @ 42.  He must have ret'd with some type of service connected disability at that age.  Must states requires you will needs to be 50 years old and have  at least between 25-30 years of service.  This is it what is required in the state of Virginia.for normal retirement.



Lived in Bedford Village, NY  27 long years and worked in NY and CT. Ex taught school there and was in old retirement system and yes it was very generous making retirement  and collecting  around   70%(full pension ) of FAS  and  great free health insurance for life at   55 a no brainer! Love Colorado! Go  Rockies  and Broncos!

Police program was much better! After 20 years out  at 1/2 pay, but was based on last year salary. So during last year cops  made  lots of petty busts around quitting time and voluntered  for overtime. Often they retired at more than their salary.  Think they have now gone to  3 year average.

I would prefer getting the news from NY Times. The Post  does tend to sensationalize!


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 24, 2012)

I think there’s a lot more to this story than has been shared.
#1. He’s walking around with $500 cash in his pocket? Really??
#2. A former LEO, and no mention of his contacting the U.S. Consulate? 
#3. He hands over that amount of cash??? And his comment is what it is? A former cop??

The story smells. Not suggesting it didn’t happen – there’s plenty of missing details, imho.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> I think there’s a lot more to this story than has been shared.
> #1. He’s walking around with $500 cash in his pocket? Really??
> #2. A former LEO, and no mention of his contacting the U.S. Consulate?
> #3. He hands over that amount of cash??? And his comment is what it is? A former cop??
> ...



I don't find it odd to have $500 cash on vacation - especially in a country where American dollars are widely accepted.

Bribery is common in Mexico.


----------



## mikenk (Apr 24, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I don't find it odd to have $500 cash on vacation - especially in a country where American dollars are widely accepted.
> 
> Bribery is common in Mexico.



Actually, it was $1,500; he had to shell out another $1000 to another set of cops.


----------



## buceo (Apr 24, 2012)

By many accounts the police force in at least parts of MX has corrupt officers and they can and do sometimes try to shake down tourists for money. 

However, by my recollection this post again comes from our repeat anti Mexican OP (I'll apologize and retract in advance if I recall wrong) and supported by our anti Mexico Timeshare admin (that I remember).  It's mostly a lot of dribble. A full and accurate report might be interesting, but then again maybe not so likely it's a half baked article just to keep it "interesting".

One web site ran with this story and posted it with a picture of the Royal Sands, great reporting, thanks.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 24, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I don't find it odd to have $500 cash on vacation - especially in a country where American dollars are widely accepted.
> 
> Bribery is common in Mexico.



Have to disagree. A retired cop walking around with $500 in cash in his pocket in Mexico sounds to me like a retired firefighter flipping a lit cigarette butt in the woods. Not saying it couldn’t happen – just very peculiar. As is his statement after forking over $1,500 of his money to a corrupt cop “Here, everybody was taking my money”.  _Very_ odd statement, given the circumstances..


----------



## nazclk (Apr 24, 2012)

*Call it what it is*

BULL---T  or maybe he didn't like Cancun


----------



## ocean401 (Apr 24, 2012)

Why is everyone saying that the cop had $500 on him?  Is it that far out of the question that they brought him to an ATM?


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 24, 2012)

ocean401 said:


> Why is everyone saying that the cop had $500 on him?  Is it that far out of the question that they brought him to an ATM?



So in your opinion, Ocean, “Sprague said he gave the cops $500 and was taken back to his hotel…” is a much juicer piece of NY Post journalism than ‘_Sprague was then driven to a remote ATM and forced to withdraw $500 cash, and turn it over to the Mexican police’_. 

Don’t you think the Post would have used something like the latter, if they could have? 

As I said, the story smells.


----------



## alfie (Apr 24, 2012)

Who was this mysterious woman who took the photos.  She must have been an owner to get on site of the TS and in an elevator...I doubt if an owner would call the Mexican police, instead of her own security... If she was not an owner, then TS security should have taken her away immediately.  Very odd indeed.


----------



## Tia (Apr 24, 2012)

BIL has rented a car in Cancun when on ts stay at one of the Royals. He has said the police will stop you and expect a bribe for trumped up charges or threaten you go to jail.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 24, 2012)

Tia said:


> BIL has rented a car in Cancun when on ts stay at one of the Royals. He has said the police will stop you and expect a bribe for trumped up charges or threaten you go to jail.



Indeed. It even has a name - la mordida, and only the most uninformed drivers aren't already familiar with it. What does la mordida have to do with the smelly story?


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 24, 2012)

buceo said:


> By many accounts the police force in at least parts of MX has corrupt officers and they can and do sometimes try to shake down tourists for money.
> 
> However, by my recollection this post again comes from our repeat anti Mexican OP (I'll apologize and retract in advance if I recall wrong) and supported by our anti Mexico Timeshare admin (that I remember).  It's mostly a lot of dribble. A full and accurate report might be interesting, but then again maybe not so likely it's a half baked article just to keep it "interesting".
> 
> One web site ran with this story and posted it with a picture of the Royal Sands, great reporting, thanks.


Great post -- this makes me wish TUG had a "*like*" button!  

A question for all those who would _never _travel to Mexico because it is "unsafe": Would you walk around in Sanford, FL with a hooded sweatshirt?  

Kurt


----------



## fillde (Apr 24, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Lived in Bedford Village, NY  27 long years and worked in NY and CT. Ex taught school there and was in old retirement system and yes it was very generous making retirement  and collecting  around   70%(full pension ) of FAS  and  great free health insurance for life at   55 a no brainer! Love Colorado! Go  Rockies  and Broncos!
> 
> Police program was much better! After 20 years out  at 1/2 pay, but was based on last year salary. So during last year cops  made  lots of petty busts around quitting time and voluntered  for overtime. Often they retired at more than their salary.  Think they have now gone to  3 year average.
> 
> I would prefer getting the news from NY Times. The Post  does tend to sensationalize!



Paco- Maybe your ex got her great pension taking 1st graders to the potty.  Saying that cops made petty busts around quitting time is pretty ignorant. I'm not going to argue which job is tougher but I think that Rocky Mountain air has  gotten to you. You lived in Bedford Hillls and are commenting on NYC cops. I suggest you come back and spend a little time in the Bronx.

As far as the incident itself. There are some questions that are unanswered.Especially about the pictures taken by the woman and the encounter on the elevator. But I don't doubt the fact he had to come up with 1500 dollars. Mexican police are well aware of Moneygrams. They will threaten you with jail and no father/husband would not give in and get money wired in from home.

Getting your news from the NYTIMES.:hysterical:


----------



## pjrose (Apr 25, 2012)

fillde said:


> .....
> 
> Getting your news from the NYTIMES.:hysterical:



Why is that funny ???


----------



## ocean401 (Apr 25, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> So in your opinion, Ocean, “Sprague said he gave the cops $500 and was taken back to his hotel…” is a much juicer piece of NY Post journalism than ‘_Sprague was then driven to a remote ATM and forced to withdraw $500 cash, and turn it over to the Mexican police’_.
> 
> Don’t you think the Post would have used something like the latter, if they could have?
> 
> As I said, the story smells.



My point was that we're assuming information that is not present, much like we're accusing the NY Post of doing....


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 25, 2012)

fillde said:


> Paco- Maybe your ex got her great pension taking 1st graders to the potty.  Saying that cops made petty busts around quitting time is pretty ignorant. I'm not going to argue which job is tougher but I think that Rocky Mountain air has  gotten to you. You lived in Bedford Hillls and are commenting on NYC cops. I suggest you come back and spend a little time in the Bronx.
> 
> Getting your news from the NYTIMES.:hysterical:




Let's keep details straight. I lived in Bedford Village. It along with Bedford Hills and Katonah made up township of Bedford.

Your words are kind compared to my  descriptors of my ex.

To get to work at GE Headquarters  in Manhattan I did pass through the Bronx, but never visited there. When transferred to NY was warned there are a lot of LeRoy Browns(think Country music song) and mean dudes that hang out there.  A New York Cut  was wide, deep and continously!  Be careful.

Since I could not fall asleep on commuter train, no laptops in those days and not a bridge or poker player read the New York Times. Many articles on how NYC police were retiring after 20 years years at more than base pay by simply making  minor busts around quitting time which then took two or so hours to process on overtime. Also, taking scheduling sargent and DW out to dinner or sending  nice Christamas gift insured getting OT assignments.

There there was "cooping" scandel where cops on grave yard shift took turns covering for each other while catching a nice nap or having GF stop by for a little R&R!

Then there were pot hole crews who were always months behind(like the butcher who backed into meat slicer and got a little behind in his work).
TV crews followed  for a couple months and  found after getting equipmemt and heading for work site and dropping off headed to near by place for refreshments. Came back  and worked  for a few minutes and then off for two  hour   lunch, ad infitnium.


In the evenings generally grabbed WSJ at work for ride home  but if none  read Evening  Post  to keep up with other views/perspectives. Same type articles  on cops scamming the system!!

I suggest you go to newspaper archives for the  seventies if you want to read all the gory details in Times, Post or Daily News. Don't think TV stations  have available.

Also, no "idear" what  was in Bronx paper!


Yes, I do love this  Rocky Mountain air. I do miss  having deer frolicking in my 4 acre  back yard  and  $12K a year($1K a month) property tax bill, etc.

However, I do survive by driving a mile over to Cherry Creek   Park and watching deer and my  TOTAL monthly  house payment is less than $1K.

Try it, you will like it!


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 25, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Let's keep details straight. I lived in Bedford Village. It along with Bedford Hills and Katonah made up township of Bedford.
> 
> Your words are kind compared to my  descriptors of my ex.
> 
> ...








http://youtu.be/0tJGk4ofc18


----------



## fillde (Apr 26, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Let's keep details straight. I lived in Bedford Village. It along with Bedford Hills and Katonah made up township of Bedford.
> 
> Your words are kind compared to my  descriptors of my ex.
> 
> ...



Ah. Thanks for bringing up the scandals that you read while taking your "limo" from the suburbs that avoided the Bronx while it was burning. 

Ah.You worked for GE. The company that's famous. Yes. That GE that  dumped 13 MILLION pounds of PCB's into the majestic Hudson River from 1947-1977. 

GE. Yes that GE that paid Zero corporate income tax on 5.1 billion earned profits in the US. 

GE the company in which the CEO sits on the presidents economic board and sends a 115 year old X-Ray division to China costing America valuable jobs.

Remember when a certain person in high office called a police sergeant stupid. Then had to eat crow when it was determined his friend was in the wrong. I say we get together and have a beer summit. We can meet at the Manhattan Club or or the Valdoro in Breckinridge. I'm buying.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tJGk4ofc18&feature=youtu.be   Disclaimer; Copied without the permission of fido


----------



## wilma (Apr 26, 2012)

fillde said:


> Remember when a certain person in high office called a police sergeant stupid. Then had to eat crow when it was determined his friend was in the wrong. I say we get together and have a beer summit. We can meet at the Manhattan Club or or the Valdoro in Breckinridge. I'm buying.



No, I don't remember it that way at all. Funny how people try and insert their political comments wherever they can. It was never "determined that his friend was wrong". I suspect many people would be upset at being arrested for entering their own home.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 26, 2012)

fillde said:


> Ah. Thanks for bringing up the scandals that you read while taking your "limo" from the suburbs that avoided the Bronx while it was burning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never seen a beer I did not like, even more so when someone else is buying!

Let's  go for the Oktoberfest in Breck the third week of September. Easy to get nice exchange through II or RCI.

We can swap war stories like how the former  Arapahoe County  Sheriff who retired  a few years ago got busted for  drugs and tossed in County jail bearing his name a couple months ago!. Respected law enforcer for over thirty years and sheriff of the year.  Sad when  it showed him being tossed in slammer and his name ripped off building!


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Paco, 
Using the term _LeRoy Browns_ to describe those who live in the Bronx (my wife who was raised in the Bronx would be highly insulted) is racist, and swapping war stories about a retired Colorado sheriff swapping meth for sex is sad.
Ron


----------



## buceo (Apr 26, 2012)

A thread born in the gutter just tends to stay put.


----------



## fillde (Apr 27, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Never seen a beer I did not like, even more so when someone else is buying!
> 
> Let's  go for the Oktoberfest in Breck the third week of September. Easy to get nice exchange through II or RCI.
> 
> We can swap war stories like how the former  Arapahoe County  Sheriff who retired  a few years ago got busted for  drugs and tossed in County jail bearing his name a couple months ago!. Respected law enforcer for over thirty years and sheriff of the year.  Sad when  it showed him being tossed in slammer and his name ripped off building!



Paco- You keep throwing around your anti-cop sentiment. Well, the beer summitt is off. Go buy your own.


----------



## Neesie (Apr 27, 2012)

I recall *Serpico* (the NY Cop that exposed grafting in NYC) came out of hiding Jan 2011 and gave an extensive interview to the Sunday New York Times.  He said despite time, nothing has changed with the New York PD.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 27, 2012)

rpennisi said:


> Hey Paco,
> Using the term _LeRoy Browns_ to describe those who live in the Bronx (my wife who was raised in the Bronx would be highly insulted) is racist, and swapping war stories about a retired Colorado sheriff swapping meth for sex is sad.
> Ron



Just popped  a CD with this song on it in player. Really could not find  anything racist. Let's  see,  he is 6 '4", meaner than a junk  yard dog  and olde King Kong, packs a rod, gets in fights and likes to gamble. From Chicago!  This could apply to high scool bully,  Mafiasco, Columbian Drug dealer, Hells Angel  and a lot of other people who I would not want to encounter in a dark alley!


  I am  sure there are all types in the Bronx including honest cops and hard working citizens.? Isn't this where numbers game started and now we have million dollar lotteries all over?.

Since George demised are Bronx Bombers  still there?

"Sad"  is exactly what I said about  a  respected Sheriff going bad.  While there can be  bad asses in any organization(think current  secret service  scandal), when the Main Man goes down it is really sad. Discussing it,  is not!

Also, sad  in NY  an honest  citizen  essentially cannot possess a pistol in his own home for occasional target shooting while most  criminals  have,
 what's another  one or two years  if going up the river for 20?. It is nice a honest resident in Colorado upon application  and background  check can be cleared for a concelaed gun permit. At least if I have another  run in with mugger/car jacker I  can do more than punch with cane!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 27, 2012)

fillde said:


> Paco- You keep throwing around your anti-cop sentiment. Well, the beer summitt is off. Go buy your own.




Obviously my post went over your head. Point I was making in there  are bad apples in many organizations including elite secret service.. While publicity won't deter the  career criminal I do think it gives the  prerson on border line food for thought!

Let's see, in Bedford police  officer and and  were the Boy Scout Troop advisors, a Pleasantville police man  came  up each year and   shot a couple of the deer  that were devouring my shrubs  and I belong to  Colorado  County Sheriffs(member #13413) and support their  causes. One of best tenants I had at Rainbow Compex was Colorado State Patrolman!  GF  son is police officer! 

As for beer, did not even pencil in, as I  took like the  10 minute owner update.  I will pass on a Sermon from the Bronx!:hysterical:


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 27, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Just popped  a CD with this song on it in player. Really could not find  anything racist. Let's  see,  he is 6 '4", meaner than a junk  yard dog  and olde King Kong, packs a rod, gets in fights and likes to gamble. From Chicago!  This could apply to high scool bully,  Mafiasco, Columbian Drug dealer, Hells Angel  and a lot of other people who I would not want to encounter in a dark alley!
> 
> 
> I am  sure there are all types in the Bronx including honest cops and hard working citizens.? Isn't this where numbers game started and now we have million dollar lotteries all over?.
> ...



Who are you kidding?  LeRoy Brown could be referring to mafia, Columbian drug dealer, hell's angel?....right!  All the likely people referred to as LeRoy Browns by you in the Bronx in the 70's.  If you believe that, then I have a bridge in Brooklyn that you might like to buy.
Honest citizens having guns is doing real well in Florida isn't it?
As to the comment made by another about Serpico, he lived out of the country for many years, then upstate, so how do you say he says the police of NY are just as corrupt as in the 70's, when Serpico served.
Funny that Serpico was called Paco.
As for the Yankees, yes they are still in the Bronx, drawing over 3 million fans a year to an area you would never pass through...too many LeRoy Browns...what a joke.
Also, those deer you enjoyed frolicking in your backyard...you had a local cop come and shoot them because they were eating your bushes?  Very green of you Paco, that's what you call enjoying the deer frolicking?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 27, 2012)

rpennisi said:


> Who are you kidding?  LeRoy Brown could be referring to mafia, Columbian drug dealer, hell's angel?....right!  All the likely people referred to as LeRoy Browns by you in the Bronx in the 70's.
> 
> Check out  ***** box  for details on  neighborhood.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 27, 2012)

rpennisi said:


> Who are you kidding?  LeRoy Brown could be referring to mafia, Columbian drug dealer, hell's angel?....right!  All the likely people referred to as LeRoy Browns by you in the Bronx in the 70's.
> 
> See prior post!
> 
> ...


----------



## BC Bum (Apr 27, 2012)

If you get kidnapped and robbed by crooked cops in Mexico. It's probably your own fault. Stands to reason. He was just asking for it.

And imagine retiring at 42 after surviving 20 years on the NYPD. The nerve. These damn 9-11 first-responders are the biggest gold brickers around. Especially the ones in the elite rescue squads.

And now he gets kidnapped and robbed in Mexico and goes crying to the NY Post. Why didn't he report it to the Mexican newspapers?

The police in Mexico don't kidnap you and hold you for ransom unless they have a very good reason to. It's very fishy.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 28, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Jim - with the kidnapping that occurs in Mexico, I would intercede if a stranger was taking a number of pictures of my children - or return to the room immediately.  You can't be too careful with little ones.



Can you find any documentation of American tourist at a Mexican resort being kidnapped ? No, because there isn't any.
         



Passepartout said:


> Very true. In this case, the room would have been a great choice. Intercession is one thing. Confrontation is another, and has a way of escalating- as this situation did. J





alfie said:


> Who was this mysterious woman who took the photos.  She must have been an owner to get on site of the TS and in an elevator...I doubt if an owner would call the Mexican police, instead of her own security... If she was not an owner, then TS security should have taken her away immediately.  Very odd indeed.



If a guest is taking pictures of the pool area and your kids are in the pool why would this be unusual ? It seems more likly that the American Tourist was drinking and over reacted. The two above posts seem right me.

Physical confrontation leads to jail in the USA, why would it be different in Mexico ?


----------



## BC Bum (Apr 28, 2012)

It didn't lead to jail. It lead to kidnap and ransom. Assuming what you say is true, the Mexican police, arrested him, tried him, convicted him, sentenced him, incarcerated him, fined him and released him -all on their own. What an efficient system.


----------



## mikenk (Apr 28, 2012)

BC Bum said:


> It didn't lead to jail. It lead to kidnap and ransom. Assuming what you say is true, the Mexican police, arrested him, tried him, convicted him, sentenced him, incarcerated him, fined him and released him -all on their own. What an efficient system.



Whew, lots of unvalidated fishy assumptions going on.


----------



## Sullco2 (May 2, 2012)

Anyone who doesn't believe that NY cops and firemen are the biggest pension scammers on the planet it asleep at the wheel.

Look up "heart presumption" sometime--this law (yes, it's the law) assumes that any heart problem whatsoever that arises for one of these uniformed guys is a direct result of the job.  This means that the pension now goes un-taxed forever.  

It doesn't matter what the person did to their body--piles of the proverbial doughnuts, packs of cigs, too much time at the local pub vs. the gym, etc.

The padding of police and fire pensions is as well documented as Donald Trump's hair.  Plus the fact that the police and fire depts of NYC in particular are multi-generational. Fathers teach their sons around the dinner table how to maximize their pensions and create the next generation of pigs at the public trough.

Having said that, indeed there are heros in uniforms.  But the percentage of these vs the shortimers who scam the pension system is laughably small.


----------



## Transit (May 2, 2012)

Sullco2 said:


> Anyone who doesn't believe that NY cops and firemen are the biggest pension scammers on the planet it asleep at the wheel.
> 
> Look up "heart presumption" sometime--this law (yes, it's the law) assumes that any heart problem whatsoever that arises for one of these uniformed guys is a direct result of the job.  This means that the pension now goes un-taxed forever.
> 
> ...



Does this post have anything to do with what happened in Mexico or is it just another [cheap shot removed] taking cheap shots at cops post"??????


----------



## laura1957 (May 2, 2012)

Sullco2 said:


> Anyone who doesn't believe that NY cops and firemen are the biggest pension scammers on the planet it asleep at the wheel.
> 
> Look up "heart presumption" sometime--this law (yes, it's the law) assumes that any heart problem whatsoever that arises for one of these uniformed guys is a direct result of the job.  This means that the pension now goes un-taxed forever.
> 
> ...



I would say that is backwards - the scammers are in the minority just like they are in almost ANY profession, you just hear about them more.


----------



## Transit (May 2, 2012)

BC Bum said:


> If you get kidnapped and robbed by crooked cops in Mexico. It's probably your own fault. Stands to reason. He was just asking for it.
> 
> And imagine retiring at 42 after surviving 20 years on the NYPD. The nerve. These damn 9-11 first-responders are the biggest gold brickers around. Especially the ones in the elite rescue squads.
> 
> ...



Are you kidding Me ? Did you really think when you wrote this ?


----------



## fillde (May 2, 2012)

Sullco2 said:


> Anyone who doesn't believe that NY cops and firemen are the biggest pension scammers on the planet it asleep at the wheel.
> 
> Look up "heart presumption" sometime--this law (yes, it's the law) assumes that any heart problem whatsoever that arises for one of these uniformed guys is a direct result of the job.  This means that the pension now goes un-taxed forever.
> 
> ...



Sullco. You sound like a flaming idiot. Where are your statistics. Just how high is the percentage of NYPD retirees receiving disabity vs a reg pension. Give me the link.

Are there scammers. You betcha. There are scammers in every part of society. Whether it be welfare recipients, disability cheats,unnecessary  unemployment extensions ,timeshare salesman, etc. 

Sitting around the dinner table was great with my children. Sometimes I would talk about work most times not. If I had run into an loser like you, we would have had a great laugh.


----------



## fillde (May 2, 2012)

laura1957 said:


> I would say that is backwards - the scammers are in the minority just like they are in almost ANY profession, you just hear about them more.



You are so right Laura. With one exception timeshare salesman.:rofl:


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 2, 2012)

fillde said:


> You are so right Laura. With one exception timeshare salesman.:rofl:



Let's make that two.  Used car salesmen of yore were fore runners of today's time share salesman!


----------



## Karen G (May 2, 2012)

*The End*

Since this thread has run its course, it's now closed.


----------

